# John deere 457 problems



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a john deere 457 silage baler . Last year while baling sorghum sudan the bale seemed to run fine for the first 20 bales then seemed to lose all it's power so to speak . I had to call the neighbor to help baling with his new holland 7060? I think. We got it all baled. .....I baled dry hay later on and no problems but I have a field of rye that will need baling in the end April so need to get this fixed . I checked the slip clutch on the pto that is good. How do I check the tension on the belts ? Or other ? I have talked to the local jd mechanic he said he would have to ck it when it was baling the wet hay. Any input would be great.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Does that baler have two drive rolls? One lower and one way at the top. Was that sudan being baled wet? Was the vulcanized rubber on the drive roll wrapped with material?

I'm thinking if the hydraulics were weak the gate would ease open and sound the alarm on controller. Is the belt tension arm at the top of the baler going all the way down?


----------



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes the sudan was wet, I don't think anything was wrapped around the roller but I don't remember a rubber roller . The gate always closed and never leaked open so to speak.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Do you think the belts might be stretching in the heavier wet hay? Also the wet hay may be causing the belts to lose traction while spinning the roll.

I believe the Deere balers rely in the belts to support and spin the hay as the bale is being formed?

I would suspect it is the belt tension since the baler does well in the drier, lighter hay.

On the sudan, did the problem become more evident as the bale grew in size, became heavier?


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

(Seemed to lose all power so to speak) Sounds to me u might have tractor problems pto clutch slipping ect, cuz if the baler clutch didn't slip I wouldn't think something is wrong with baler, you shoulda hooked it to his tractor and see what it done.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Could your belts have gotten slimy enough after those first 20 bales to stop doing their usual good job of spinning the bale?


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Is there a slip clutch on the pickup (separate from the pto clutch?


----------



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

I have checked the belts all good . I am thinking it's the pto clutch on the tractor not on the baler . Can anyone tell me where the adjustment is for pto. I have tried to look it up on net and the manual I have doesn't show it. This is for a john deere 5083e .


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

A 5083E would be loaded up pretty good with a 567 and heavy wet silage. Doesn't the 567 require at least 75 PTO hp? I am not aware of any adjustment on the tractor for the PTO except the 540/540E switch.


----------



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

This is a 457 4x5 not a 5x6 , a buddy bought the 567 and runs it with 7800 but breaks the bale spear all the time .


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

How many RPS's are you running?

Does the tractor engine load up or sound any different when this happens?

When it "loses power", what are you noticing? Is the pick up still rotating, is the bale still spinning?

If the PTO shaft is still spinning and the baler is not then the problem is on the baler end.

I am guessing the Deere balers have a pick up slip clutch?


----------



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

Rpms -22 , can run it wide open no differance. The pickup is still turning , no pickup clutch , just the main pto slip clutch. 
Seems as if the belts are not spinning as they should when you open the gate to release the bale.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am not sure about the 457, but the 458 allowed the belts to slip when dumping a bale. They tightened back up when the gate was fully opened. This was to clear the belts of hay, if needed.

Back in the day it was advised to turn the PTO off when ejecting a roll. It was hard on the belts on those balers.

The newer Deere balers have the belts slip intentionally when dumping.

Since the pick up is not clutches separately then the pick up would be slowing down if the tractor PTO was slipping.

The best bet may be to try baling with a different tractor, as mentioned before. I know trying to figure out a problem with hay on the ground is not an ideal situation.

You may just have to bale and have someone looking at the baler to find the problem.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

1eyedjack said:


> Seems as if the belts are not spinning as they should when you open the gate to release the bale.


The belts stop spinning when you open the gate. When you pull the remote lever, the first thing that happens is the tension arm at the top of the baler comes up, the belts stop spinning then the gate opens. This happens fairly quickly under normal circumstances when you hit the remote. With the gate open and your ready to close, when you push the lever, the first thing that happens is the tension arm comes back down, the belts start spinning then the gate closes. Keep the remote pushed until the locked symbol comes up on the monitor.

As far as the hydraulics go, as your baling and doing your thing, reach over and bump the remote lever closed to see if that does anything.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't mean to keep beating a dead horse but see if your local tractor dealer has a dyno and hook your tractor pto to it, that will answer a lot of questions.


----------

